# Reparacion de un amplificador TOPPRO  trx6000



## leuss (May 30, 2016)

Hola amigos.
Estoy reparando un trx 6000.
Al observarlo encontré todo quemado, no quedó ni un solo transistor en buen estado, y según me comentaron, no lo exigieron mucho que digamos y se quemo.
Que cambios puedo realizar para hacerlo más resistente, o más robusto. 
Gracias de antemano 

Otra cosa que me extraña es que lleva un solo mosfet, para su alto voltaje, ya que en otros amplificadores llevan muchos mosfets del mismo valor. Se me ocurre ponerle más mosfets, que opinan. 

Aquí algunas fotos del amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2016)

leuss dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa que me extraña es que lleva un solo mosfet, para su alto voltaje, ya que en otros amplificadores llevan muchos mosfets del mismo valor.Se me ocurre ponerle más mosfets, que opinan.


    


Ese amplificador no parece ninguna de las porquerías chinas que venden por ahí... empezando por el trafo que es bastante monstruoso y la ristra de transistores. Eso es un amplificador de bastante potencia (tipo 400W??) y aparentemente bien construido, así NO CREO que no lo hayan exigido como dicen... es mas .. me parece una mentira gigantesca. Seguramente lo cargaron con 2Ω o menos, le dieron manija al pote de volumen y voló todo a la m....

En el foro hay numerosos circuito y PCB muy similares al que tiene ese ampli, así que no me extrañaría que sea una copia de alguno de marca ya clonado muchas veces. Revisá los temas de *audio de gran señal *por que es muy probable que encuentres el circuito y el PCB y tal vez detalles de reparaciones o armado.


----------



## felixreal (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooola_que_tal!!!!

Ampliando un poco el comentario del *DR. Zoidberg*, es un amplificador clase H, con tres raíles de alimentación. En el lado inferior del disipador hay otra ristra igual de transistores. Y no lleva mosfet, según el diagrama que he encontrado en una búsqueda rápida:
http://diagramasde.com/blog/author/admin/page/881 El caso es que este circuito me suena mucho.....

Parece ser de 1225w a 8 y 2150 a 4 Ohmios: http://www.cls-indonesia.com/product/topp-pro-trx-6000-power-amplifier/

Desde luego, no es ningún juguete. Suerte!

Saludos!


----------



## leuss (Jun 3, 2016)

Ya le cambie los transistores que espero no sean falsificados, donde los compre me aseguraron que eran originales,tengo algo de temor al probarlo, ya que suele explotaáaaaarrrrr, y lo pondré en serie con un foco.Para probarlo.
Estoy pensando en hacerle cambios en la configuración de los transistores de salid.


----------



## el arcangel (Jun 3, 2016)

Mediste los driver, mosfet, bias, zener, circuito de protección? ni se te ocurra probarlo sin haberlos medidos.
Este amplificador tiene una calidad excelente , las protecciones son muy buenas, le tienen que haber dado rosca y a muy baja impedancia como ya lo han dicho, sino es casi imposible quemarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2016)

felixreal dijo:


> Parece ser de 1225w a 8 y 2150 a 4 Ohmios: http://www.cls-indonesia.com/product/topp-pro-trx-6000-power-amplifier/


Hummmmmm.... con cuatro o cinco transistores de cada lado no dá para que maneje 1 kW  
Tal vez sea alguna versión de (bastante) menor potencia.... claro, suponiendo que es estéreo y que los transistores que se ven son la etapa de salida de UN canal (dudo mucho que sea mono y la otra mitad del ampli esté del lado de abajo  )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 3, 2016)

felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!
> 
> Ampliando un poco el comentario del *DR. Zoidberg*, es un amplificador clase H, con tres raíles de alimentación. En el lado inferior del disipador hay otra ristra igual de transistores. Y no lleva mosfet, según el diagrama que he encontrado en una búsqueda rápida:
> http://diagramasde.com/blog/author/admin/page/881 El caso es que este circuito me suena mucho.....
> ...



!Wow , mas que bestia de amplificador    !
Un equipo desa envergadura requer sólido conocimento en lo tema cuando si hacer lo mantenimiento para NO incorrer en "efectos pirotécnicos" y muchos transistores estropiados .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 3, 2016)

Si ese amplificador ha llegado tal como se han mostrado las fotos, personalmente sugeriría ni intentar gastar 1 minuto en mirarlo, ni mucho menos repararlo.

Si es así, a ese amplificador ya lo han manoseado muy mal, ya que es muy difícil romperlo.

Es para extraerle hasta 5000 W en bridge y 4 ohmios. Así es como viene original:







Buscá un video donde incluso le ponen en corto la salida, a bastante potencia. Se me ocurre que al amplificador que te han traído le han hecho algo en el mecanismo de protección, para haberlo quemado.

Saludos


----------



## leuss (Jun 3, 2016)

El canal que está en la foto esta en buen estado, lo único que estaba mal era el pequeño mosfet en la entrada del amplificador, el otro canal es el que lo estoy reparando.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Ago 21, 2016)

amigos del foro perdonen la molestia me dirijo a ustedes  alguno en el foro que tenga el diagrama del trx6000 en archivo pdf porfavor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2016)

No viste el mensaje 3 ?¿?¿


----------

